# Tivo Mini Flickering



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a Mini (Model TCDA92000) that has been working fine ever since I first purchased it. Over the weekend, I updated the setup and now have flickering issues.

I purchased a Roku Ultra, and since I don't have any more HDMI ports on this TV, I also bought a Rocketfish HDMI switch. I plugged the TiVo and Roku into the switch, and then ran a new HDMI cable from the switch to the port on the TV that the Mini had been using. When watching the Mini, there will be a brief flicker (picture and sound stop, TV screen goes black) at random times, roughly every 10 - 15 minutes. Most of the time, it will only last about a second, but sometimes it will be for anywhere from 5 - 10 seconds. Watching the Roku works perfectly. I then plugged the TiVo directly back in to that HDMI port on the TV and moved the cable box from the TV and routed it through the switch. I still get the same flickering pattern on the TiVo.

I've tried everything I can think of to resolve this. I unplugged everything, let them sit for a few minutes and plugged everything back in. The video mode on the TiVo had been set to Auto, so I played around with those settings. I even went through the process of pushing the video mode button on the bottom of the Mini, which puts it in the mode where it tries every one of the video settings, and you confirm each one.

Anyone have any ideas on what happened here? Am I missing something obvious? I haven't had any issues with this Mini until changing the setup this weekend.

Thank You


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Since it was working without the switch, your only option, besides a different switch, is to connect the Mini directly to the TV and run your other devices through the switch on another input. If you don't have 2 inputs, you'll just have to try a different switch and possibly better cables. Ultra is UHD so requires higher spec cables.


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Since it was working without the switch, your only option, besides a different switch, is to connect the Mini directly to the TV and run your other devices through the switch on another input. If you don't have 2 inputs, you'll just have to try a different switch and possibly better cables. Ultra is UHD so requires higher spec cables.


Thanks for the reply, but as I mentioned above, that's exactly what I did. I moved the TiVo back to its original input (HDMI 1) on the TV and moved the cable box to the switch. That's what's so confusing. The TiVo is back where it was, yet the problem persists.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry, I missed that part.

Is it possible that the ethernet or coax cable got jostled and is no longer making good contact? Double check those.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SOunds like the HDMI switch can't handle the bandwidth of the signal being sent by the TiVo. It's most likely more than what the ROku uses if it's like what they output for UHD resolutions.

The TiVos will send out a 444 color space which uses much more bandwidth than what the ROku sends out.


----------

